# No More Big Pink Mustache



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

It's official folks! The big Pink Mustache is dead. 

From now on new drivers will receive a small stuffed version of the pink stache called a Cuddlestache that can be put up on the corner of the dash. It has been approved as official trade dress and the big stache will no longer be available.

Quote from Lyft:

"*Cuddlestache Takes Center Stage*
All aboard, Cuddlestaches! This week, we started shipping the pint-sized plush to new drivers nationwide. It's right at home on the dash, trade-dress approved.

Keep rockin' your Carstache on the grille if you've got one, of course - and stay tuned for more exciting news from our brand team, now led by formerVirgin America creative director Jesse McMillin.He's kind of a big deal, we hear."


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

Can't wait for a black letter "L" instead of this madness. I'll sign up for lyft then


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Tick Tick Tick.................................................


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

The carstache is NOT dead it is still acceptable and probably encouraged to wear. new drivers will be sent a cuddlestache instead. When the marketing guru from Virgin is done I am sure there will be dramatic changes, but for now rock whatever turns you on


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I feel bad for the Carstache Co. I am sure they were very dependent on Lyft's business with them.

Obviously its not dead dead. It's just no longer available. Now we have a collectors item.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

I have mine "mint" in the bag..... one day it will be sold as a "collectable"on eBay for stupid amount of $$$$$$$
Muhaha


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> I have mine "mint" in the bag..... one day it will be sold as a "collectable"on eBay for stupid amount of $$$$$$$
> Muhaha


Me too. Good idea (eBay)


----------



## RustleWimson (Aug 7, 2014)

Great news, now I can ask passengers to touch my cuddlestache


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

RustleWimson said:


> Great news, now I can ask passengers to touch my cuddlestache


I wouldn't 
but it is funny


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I think a lot of drivers have theirs "mint" in the bag .... 

How do I get a cuddlestache if I have a car stache?


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> I think a lot of drivers have theirs "mint" in the bag ....


Mine is not only "mint" in the bag, it's still in the box it came in 

Sounds like everyone is going to get the cuddlestache. As part of the Lyft operating agreement here in VA we have to display the appropriate trade dress, in this case, the cuddlestache.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> I think a lot of drivers have theirs "mint" in the bag ....
> 
> How do I get a cuddlestache if I have a car stache?


The only way I know to get one is to attend a Lyft driver get together that has some company involvement. They usually have them to give away at these events.


----------

